# My New Album (Sound Files)



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey..I just finished uploading all of my personal files onto a website for you to use. It's located here, and has 5 albums (Backgrounds & Atmosphere, My Past Haunt Scenes, Sound Effects, Songs & Themes, and Haunted Stories), with 202 files in all. I will add more songs as i come across them. Let me know if there are any errors or bugs. Thank You.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Just downloaded some files. Thanks!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for the files.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Grabbed some. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

Most Impressive looks like my list of sounds and songs lol any chance you could find some pirate sounds for me lol i have an item i need some disembodied Pirate sounds for.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you for sharing.......I aquired some of those from you..Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Great sounds. Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just looking at what you have, my only concern would be copy righted material.
This is all safe material?


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Just looking at what you have, my only concern would be copy righted material.
> This is all safe material?


yeah (i hope)..some of the sounds are from websites that didnt have copyright info on them, and others are from Drew's Famous, and can be shared for personal use only. Most of the others are my own mixes with sounds from freesound.org which has a creative commons license (you are free to copy, distribute and transmit the work)


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I would be VERY careful with what you are distributing as many of your songs are copyrighted. Ghostbusters, monster mash, Silence of the lambs and most of the others. Even if the site that YOU got them from did not have any copyright information, does not mean they are not copyrighted. The admins here have contacted me a few times to make sure the material on my site is public domain and free. Zombie-F will want to know if you have the rights to all of the copyrighted material on your site.

My suggestion is to remove the "songs" folder altogether to protect yourself and the forum board so there is no question about distribution of these files. They dont consider ignorance a valid defence against copyright violations. 

Not trying to be a jerk here, just want to make sure we are all protected and safe.

Melty


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hey these are great thanks for sharing, one problem i downloaded the ticking clock sound and i cant seem to play it i just keep getting told its an unsupported file type, do you have another version of this but in mp3 ? thanks


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome! I LOOOOVE the seance one.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

good stuff, thanks!


----------

